# Milwaukee M12 palm nailer



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I boxed this 2000 sq ft 2 story house this morning in under 30 minutes unsing this palm nailer. It's faster than a hammer. I was skeptical but wanted to give it a try:






Getting started:








Wasn't sure at first if it would work in tight places







Oh yes it will







Nice tool


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

It wouldn't do this one












Still need Kleins and hammer for this one








And this is just a plug for an awesome drill. It's still in 3rd gear. I have second and first if I need it


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah, I'm getting one of those! :thumbup:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

What's the Cost?


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

If I was still roughing in houses I would have 1 of those. That's pretty badass.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

gilbequick said:


> If I was still roughing in houses I would have 1 of those. That's pretty badass.


 

The last thread we talked about them you were the one who gave me the idea of using it for boxes:thumbsup: Thanks



It's also kindof a built in timer for you because of the flashlight. It stays lit for about ten seconds after you let off the trigger. I was using that to pace myself. Get a good pace going, and the light never goes out in between boxes, start falling behind, and the light will go out before you can get the next box nailed. Good tool, and the timed flashlight has a side benefit.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

That looks very handy,,What size is that battery?


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

That looks handy for nail on boxes. Weel worth it IF it increases production.

I use the black screw on boxes from Arlington.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> That looks very handy,,What size is that battery?


tiwlve vult ....


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> That looks handy for nail on boxes. Weel worth it IF it increases production.
> 
> I use the black screw on boxes from Arlington.


I'd say any tool that makes a job easier is worth it regardless if it increases production or not. 

I bet using screw on boxes slows down production.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

We don't do many new houses but I still may look into the palm driver. Now that I think about it I'm glad we don't do many new houses...:laughing:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I was wondering if they would be handy or not. I knew a guy that had the Ryobi auto hammer and used it to set concrete nail-in anchors. I usually set the hammerdrill to hammer-only and set it that way, but you can slip.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> I'd say any tool that makes a job easier is worth it regardless if it increases production or not.
> 
> I bet using screw on boxes slows down production.


 
I can run two drywall screws in a lot faster than driving a nail into a bouncy 2x4.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

You must have girly hands if you can't nail up boxes faster than a gizmo.. :no:

Here is a tool pouch you can wear with the palm nailer..


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

B4T said:


> You must have girly hands if you can't nail up boxes faster than a gizmo.. :no:
> 
> Here is a tool pouch you can wear with the palm nailer..


 

Do those look like girly hands in that picture?. I'm caloused enought to knock you out cold with an open handed bi tch slap.:whistling2:



I was sceptacle too, but I bet you 100 bucks on a straight wall open bays nailing on ten boxes each I will be done WAY before you.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


> I can run two drywall screws in a lot faster than driving a nail into a bouncy 2x4.


 
I love to bid against people like you. I pay around .20 for those single gangs:laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> That looks very handy,,What size is that battery?


 

Harry, the name of the thread is M12:blink:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Do those look like girly hands in that picture?. I'm caloused enought to knock you out cold with an open handed slap.:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> I was sceptacle too, but I bet you 100 bucks on a straight wall open bays nailing on ten boxes each I will be done WAY before you.


Just make sure you bring a milk box to stand on.. :whistling2:

I would give you odds on boxing out a whole house..


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I love to bid against people like you. I pay around .20 for those single gangs:laughing:


The Carlon blue box sunk your ship before it even left the port.. :thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Harry, the name of the thread is M12:blink:


woops..I need to take a nap...:whistling2::laughing::laughing:


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I love to bid against people like you. I pay around .20 for those single gangs:laughing:


I pay $1.69 for a single gang Arlington box. On a home with 100 single gang openings, you would beat me by $149.00, all other things being equal.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> woops..I need to take a nap...:whistling2::laughing::laughing:


 :laughing::laughing:


B4T said:


> The Carlon blue box sunk your ship before it even left the port.. :thumbup:


 

There's no shame in my game. Home Depot was closer than Rexel, and I had a spur of the moment decision to buy that nailer, it worked out well


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


> I pay $1.69 for a single gang Arlington box. On a home with 100 single gang openings, you would beat me by $149.00, all other things being equal.


 

Yeah but by the time I put a BR against your QO, your ship has sailed:whistling2:


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Yeah but by the time I put a BR against your QO, your ship has sailed:whistling2:


Well, you got me there. I never compete well on price alone.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Double OH you are paying a premium for those boxes. They are really made as a retro fit box not new install. That is a lot to pay for a 1 Gang box.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Double OH you are paying a premium for those boxes. They are really made as a retro fit box not new install. That is a lot to pay for a 1 Gang box.


 
They are perfect for a new install. I love the adjustable depth and the fact that they can be removed easily after drywall. I Cadillac my jobs.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


> They are perfect for a new install. I love the adjustable depth and the fact that they can be removed easily after drywall. I Cadillac my jobs.


You need to keep an eye on the price of _gas_ that goes into that "Cadillac"

Over the course of a year it adds up to (4) lap dances.. something you would understand.. :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

B4T said:


> You need to keep an eye on the price of _gas_ that goes into that "Cadillac"
> 
> Over the course of a year it adds up to (4) lap dances.. something you would understand.. :whistling2::laughing:


 
Nothing wrong with a good lap dance.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> It's also kindof a built in timer for you because of the flashlight. It stays lit for about ten seconds after you let off the trigger. I was using that to pace myself. Get a good pace going, and the light never goes out in between boxes, start falling behind, and the light will go out before you can get the next box nailed. Good tool, and the timed flashlight has a side benefit.


Good to hear!!!! :thumbup: 
I hope milwaukee goes that way with all their power tools. Makita got that right the first time. I cant stand how the light goes out immediately on all my milwaukee stuff. I often find myself feathering the trigger for light


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

randas said:


> Good to hear!!!! :thumbup:
> I hope milwaukee goes that way with all their power tools. Makita got that right the first time. I cant stand how the light goes out immediately on all my milwaukee stuff. I often find myself feathering the trigger for light


 

you're right, I have all the m12's and this is the only one with a delay on the light like the Makita's:thumbsup:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

That thing is lame. I've got a battle worn hammer and you can pry it from my cold, dead, hands.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> I pay $1.69 for a single gang Arlington box. On a home with 100 single gang openings, you would *beat me by $149.00*, all other things being equal.


Ironically, that's about what the palm nailer runs.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

I just don't see why I should worry about a couple bucks per opening or a hundred or so for a better panel. If I miss a new home by that little bit of money I am not in a viable business. BTW, I am not in a viable business.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


> I just don't see why I should worry about a couple bucks per opening or a hundred or so for a better panel. If I miss a new home by that little bit of money I am not in a viable business. BTW, I am not in a viable business.


 
Here's what I see. You refuse to budge on your standards. It's fine to WANT to put a QO in, but if the job doesn't have it in the budget, you've only hurt yourself. And not just one panel causes the problem, you not budging on any of your methods, like the constant feed thing. That's sounds good in theory, but you have to tell yourself you can't compete like that. Likke your old work boxes for new work. Same thing There are LOTS of customers that want you to spend their money carefully. ANd you seem to set a goal to make an electrical installation cost as much as possible and as long as possible.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> I just don't see why I should worry about a couple bucks per opening or a hundred or so for a better panel. If I miss a new home by that little bit of money I am not in a viable business. *BTW, I am not in a viable business.*


I know the economy is a major issue but the first sentence is also a big problem.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Here's what I see. You refuse to budge on your standards. It's fine to WANT to put a QO in, but if the job doesn't have it in the budget, you've only hurt yourself. And not just one panel causes the problem, you not budging on any of your methods, like the constant feed thing. That's sounds good in theory, but you have to tell yourself you can't compete like that. Likke your old work boxes for new work. Same thing There are LOTS of customers that want you to spend their money carefully. ANd you seem to set a goal to make an electrical installation cost as much as possible and as long as possible.



I agree, people are tight with their money and want to spend it on stuff that they can show off to their friends. That does not mean dragging their friends down to the basement to look at a QO panel or a few more home runs.

They want to spend it on better kitchen appliances, nicer drapes, nicer doors and on and on. Electrical just ain't exciting to most folks and as long as it works and is low cost I think the majority are satisfied.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I agree, people are tight with their money and want to spend it on stuff that they can show off to their friends. That does not mean dragging their friends down to the basement to look at a QO panel or a few more home runs.
> 
> They want to spend it on better kitchen appliances, nicer drapes, nicer doors and on and on. Electrical just ain't exciting to most folks and as long as it works and is low cost I think the majority are satisfied.


This is absolutely the truth. When bidding you bid the most basic install possible that meets specs. If the customer wants to upgrade that's great but if not, build it! Every dollar adds up fast on a job.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Here's what I see. You refuse to budge on your standards. It's fine to WANT to put a QO in, but if the job doesn't have it in the budget, you've only hurt yourself. And not just one panel causes the problem, you not budging on any of your methods, like the constant feed thing. That's sounds good in theory, but you have to tell yourself you can't compete like that. Likke your old work boxes for new work. Same thing There are LOTS of customers that want you to spend their money carefully. ANd you seem to set a goal to make an electrical installation cost as much as possible and as long as possible.


 
Let's look at it this way. If I am on average $3 per opening more for material and I am $3 per opening less on labor it is wash on the total price. Plus, I feel better about the job. There is more to life than squeezing every last dollar out of a job. I don't like the race to the bottom that pervades everything in this society.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


> I just don't see why I should worry about a couple bucks per opening or a hundred or so for a better panel. If I miss a new home by that little bit of money I am not in a viable business. BTW, I am not in a viable business.


If you are driving a new truck and parking it inside a brand new house that is paid for, then you're right.. no big deal throwing money out the window..

I just filled up my truck.. $120.00.. 

Money I have saved on buying material in the past month paid for the $20.00 increase in the cost of that gas..


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

B4T said:


> If you are driving a new truck and parking it inside a brand new house that is paid for, then you're right.. no big deal throwing money out the window..
> 
> I just filled up my truck.. $120.00..
> 
> Money I have saved on buying material in the past month paid for the $20.00 increase in the cost of that gas..


 You park your truck in the house???????


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> You park your truck in the house???????


Yes.. the garage attached to the house..


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm sorry if I missed this, I am curious how many batteries you went thru in that size house?

I have the Makita 10.8V Impact drill, unfortunately they don't have all the cool toys like Milwaukee, maybe it's time to switching.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

B4T said:


> You must have girly hands if you can't nail up boxes faster than a gizmo.. :no:
> 
> Here is a tool pouch you can wear with the palm nailer..


My daughter just seen that, " I want one of those" .Who sells them?s


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


> They are perfect for a new install. I love the adjustable depth and the fact that they can be removed easily after drywall. I Cadillac my jobs.


So do you often call the project managers while bidding on bid commercial fit ups and preach your stupid boxes? Or do you just take a hit all because _you_ like them better?

Lowest price makes the world go 'round dude.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> My daughter just seen that, " I want one of those" .Who sells them?s


Not sure.. I found the pic on the Internet..

But it does go very nicely with a guy that needs a palm nailer to box out a house.. :no::no::no::no:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

B4T said:


> Not sure.. I found the pic on the Internet..
> 
> But it does go very nicely with a guy that needs a palm nailer to box out a house.. :no::no::no::no:


 

What don't you understand? I've boxed many without it...it's just faster


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> My daughter just seen that, " I want one of those" .Who sells them?s


You can try Walmart.

I searched and found it called:

Graber Daddy's Helper Pink Tool Belt


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> What don't you understand? I've boxed many without it...it's just faster


That is what I am not seeing.. it is faster because you are doing it wrong to begin with..


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

B4T said:


> That is what I am not seeing.. it is faster because you are doing it wrong to begin with..


 

You're funny. Slow. But funny.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> You're funny. Slow. But funny.


If I was slow.. I would need a palm nailer to install plastic boxes on a new piece of wood.. :no::no::laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

B4T said:


> If I was slow.. I would need a palm nailer to install plastic boxes on a new piece of wood.. :no::no::laughing:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

B4T said:


> If I was slow.. I would need a palm nailer to install plastic boxes on a new piece of wood.. :no::no::laughing:


You think the same of cordless drills?

Old man.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

jza said:


> You think the same of cordless drills?
> 
> Old man.


You are consistent in the fact you never have anything good to say..:no:

It really must suck being you... maybe get a pet goldfish that will be a friend and give you some self esteem, since it can't run away..

Old man?.. was suppose to mean something..:blink::laughing:


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

A carpenter friend bought one and I was on his re-model job doing the electrical. He let me use it to nail up the boxes in the new addition. It was beyond sweet! Anyone who thinks a regular hammer is quicker has either never tried this palm nailer or is too dense to understand the concept. It is way faster than a hammer. Without "racing" it took 3-5 seconds to install a box with the palm nailer. I don't even like McClary but I have to say he is on the right side of this debate.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

amptech said:


> A carpenter friend bought one and I was on his re-model job doing the electrical. He let me use it to nail up the boxes in the new addition. It was beyond sweet! Anyone who thinks a regular hammer is quicker has either never tried this palm nailer or is too dense to understand the concept. It is way faster than a hammer. Without "racing" it took 3-5 seconds to install a box with the palm nailer. I don't even like McClary but I have to say he is on the right side of this debate.


I still say me and my hammer will blow the doors off a palm nailer boxing out a house..

YES.. I have been called dense before, but that person was wrong.. :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

amptech said:


> I don't even like McClary


 
Thanks.:thumbup:


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

B4T said:


> I still say me and my hammer will blow the doors off a palm nailer boxing out a house..
> 
> You just don't know any better.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, after watching the video, I'm on Mcclary's side. I am thinking about buying one myself!!! 

Does it work with concrete nails??


----------

